

PM of India uses Hotmail to issue a statement condemning the terrorist attacks. - bdhe
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-07-18/india-government-s-use-of-hotmail-gmail-recipe-for-disaster-.html

======
digamber_kamat
I am an Indian and I am wondering why am I alive to see this day on
HackerNews.

